# Side view mirror



## ECDENTON (Apr 2, 2007)

So last night I was playing the role of designated driver. When I dropped off one of my friends, he drunkenly stumbled into my sideview mirror and ripped it off.

Looking at it, we figured it had already been knocked off before and there was some kind of foam-like epoxy they had used to glue it back on. My one buddy tried to use some kind of weather stripping adhesive and some good ole' duct tape to hold it on, but it didn't work.

My question is: How hard would it be to install a new mirror? It's the passenger side, and they're electric mirrors. 

If I don't go the "new mirror" route, is there any type of adhesive any of you have used that worked well in this situation, or in similar situations? Thanks for the help everyone!

p.s. does anyone have a passenger side view mirror for sale? It's an 04, not sure if they are different between the 00-03, 04-06.


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

eBay Motors: 04 05 Nissan Sentra Rt Passenger Power mirror (item 200107416633 end time May-13-07 17:14:48 PDT)

there not hard 3 bolts


----------



## ECDENTON (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks man. Wasn't sure exactly. Like I said, the old one had been broken off before.


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

had the same problem with the broken mirror, not sure about the compatability with 00-03 and 04-06 but the little plastic triangle trim panel on the inside of your door pops right off with a screwdriver and like ubergeek said its 3,10mm bolts and undo the plastic plug in for the power mirrors and the whole assembly comes right off, i would reccomend against any adhesive coz i tried that too coz i didnt have the money at the time to replace it and it didnt work at all, i got mine at a local nissan junkyard for $65, the mirror case,glass,the electronic power assembly. there is an online factory nissan parts place to buy things real cheap, i THINK its like superiornissanparts.com, i might be wrong, or maybe try carparts.com, they might work too


----------



## ECDENTON (Apr 2, 2007)

dreamskyline said:


> had the same problem with the broken mirror, not sure about the compatability with 00-03 and 04-06 but the little plastic triangle trim panel on the inside of your door pops right off with a screwdriver


Do you have to take the top part of the door panel off to properly pop that trim piece out?

Unfortunately I lost that ebay bid  Was driving to the store when I realized what time it is, so therefore..

WTB: Side view mirror preferably off of an 04!


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

no you dont, grab a flathead screwdriver and pop it off, the only problem is the plastic connector might be difficult to dissconnect.be patient it does work


----------

